# tool organizer



## quantumkev (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice!!!

Whenever i see stuff like this I get inspired to do it... but then never seem to get around to it.

nice job!!!


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

quantumkev said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Whenever i see stuff like this I get inspired to do it... but then never seem to get around to it.
> 
> nice job!!!


Haha thats very true


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like orderly garages.

That's a lot of drills.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

So how much for you to make and sale one for those of us, that would like one? I would have Dado'd where the shelves are, so that they are not just being held in by screws or nails.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> So how much for you to make and sale one for those of us, that would like one? I would have Dado'd where the shelves are, so that they are not just being held in by screws or nails.


I would have liked to dado it as well but i did not have the proper tools for it. It is 30" wide and the shelves are very sturdy actually, since the center of the shelf landed on a stud so i was able to fasten it securly, but it was sturdy even without fastening it. The cost was about $35.00 for the select grade pine since i also do not have a planner so i couldn use cheaper boards. I countersunk the screws and dowled them in the shelves so it looks alittle nicer. I also drilled a hole out the side for the cords from the chargers to go through. The top is also at an angle so when i rearange my shop it can be used as additional storage since now it rests behind a shop light.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I like orderly garages.
> 
> That's a lot of drills.


The nice thing about this organizer is that it fits more than just drills. For example I would like to get the Dewalt 20 volt LED work light and I checked the measurements in the big orange store and it will fit as well. For some tools, such as my portable circular saw, I could hang them upside down by the part where the battery would plug into, but to me that just looks and a little ugly it also fits a brad nailer. However if I was going to use it for tools like these I probably would have built it out of 1x10's and not 1x8's


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can probably make a PVC sleeve, to place in those holes, so that it cuts down on the burring.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> You can probably make a PVC sleeve, to place in those holes, so that it cuts down on the burring.


Are you talking about the hole that the cords go through? If so the burring is not so bad. But i could do a roundover with the router as well. It would look better than pvc


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

diyer111 said:


> Are you talking about the hole that the cords go through? If so the burring is not so bad. But i could do a roundover with the router as well. It would look better than pvc


That too would work. I was thinking just using one of those inserts that are PVC, that are used in desks, for where cables pass through.

Or even just installing a power strip along the underneath of the shelf above, vs. having all of those cords passing through the hole. It would look a lot cleaner.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As for the Dado's, if you have a router, you can use that for Dadoing the slots for the shelves.


----------



## dezandseth (Jul 28, 2011)

Very cool. Great idea and great job!


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Feb 4, 2013)

I did this exact same thing about a week and a half ago. I adapted plans I found here http://funwithwoodworkingtoo.blogspo...ess-drill.html and used 3/4" plywood to build it.

I intended on doing rabbet joints for the shelves but found out after I purchased a new Dado blade set for my table saw that the arbor bolt on my saw will not allow for dados larger than 1/2". Because I already had the plywood and I wanted to use it, I decided against the rabbets and just used mechanical fasteners to hold everything in place. 

I am missing the drawer at the bottom but have plans to dig into that another time. For now I'm going to start work on a miter saw stand which I'm hoping to have done this weekend.


----------

